# anyone shot one of these



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this sq i shot last season is called a white bellie fox sq !#


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dont know anything about white bellied red squirrels, but I have always been told that they are just old sows or males that have alot of "age" showing in their coats... becuase we kill alot of them each year and it correlates back to what I said because they are all old squirrels...but i may be wrong...but a few years back we killed 2 squirrels; one had mange??? yes mange the loss of hair and the other had a hair pattern of a raccoon...it had 2 black rings on its tail and a black mask just like a raccoon


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

you shoud see the crazy fur patterns we get up here in kent with the black squirls cross breading with the fox and red squirls i saw one today with a brown head and tail and a black body


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Yup that's one of those white bellied fox squirles all right.....they are extinct in ohio and it's a federal offense to shoot them... I would take these pics off immediately to avoid going to jail....


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

JUST KIDDING! i've never seen one of those...good looking animal! LOL!


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

lol lol good one buddy


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

fishingful said:


> you shoud see the crazy fur patterns we get up here in kent with the black squirls cross breading with the fox and red squirls i saw one today with a brown head and tail and a black body


fishingful if you get the time can you take some pic and post of the cross bred sq !#


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok i can try i got to rember to take my camera to work


----------

